# DTG Printers That Do WHITE INK (help!)



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

I am having the toughest time finding a DTG printer in the Los Angeles area that prints white ink. I have Googled myself into oblivion and I still have not come across one. I really need someone who can do white ink as my designs are detailed and have highlights, and I found that printers who can't print white ink are not fully capturing the design. Screen printing would not be a cost effective method, as my design have too many colors.

Any suggestions


----------



## HyBrid Foto (Mar 23, 2010)

TexJet  go to the DTG forums here and to the child board for TexJet  We have one ourselves


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

Is Tex Jet a company? I do not want to do the printing myself.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you tried printerlistings? 

Search Results - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

(the link is the result of searching (california + dtg')


----------



## HyBrid Foto (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my bad...i thought you were interested in purchasing a DTG printer that does white ink....we print all colors


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I print white ink (Florida) but your design may not be doable by DTG .. not every design is printable so send your file to me [email protected].. so I can see what is exactly is involved and I may be able to send you to the right person. 

How many do you need??


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes I checked the printer listings and found nothing.

@FatKatz-Do you have a website?

Is DTG isn't the best option, what other options are there aside from screen printing?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No we don't have a website... I won't have time to take on any orders, but I can help you with your file if its gonna be costly or even doable by DTG...

just send me the file to my email... [email protected] and I will check it out and see if I can find someone for you.


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> No we don't have a website... I won't have time to take on any orders, but I can help you with your file if its gonna be costly or even doable by DTG...
> 
> just send me the file to my email... [email protected] and I will check it out and see if I can find someone for you.


I would rather not send files of my designs. Just tell me what other methods are out there for printing more detailed designs aside from screen printing and DTG if there are any.

Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

ok, there are many other ways sublimation, heat transfers, but its depends on the end result you are looking for..

I assume is... price, detail and quality. Well, I can't tell which way to go cause don't know how detailed your design is until I see it. 

I am not out to solicit business ... trust me I am not out to steal designs just trying to help. I do DTG with white ink and if there are certain transparency in the design its a no go.

Do you have a website? or some where I can just see them? kinda working blind here


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> ok, there are many other ways sublimation, heat transfers, but its depends on the end result you are looking for..
> 
> I assume is... price, detail and quality. Well, I can't tell which way to go cause don't know how detailed your design is until I see it.
> 
> ...


My designs are similiar in shading, color, and detail to this:










There are no transparencies.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

ok, if you are planning on printing these on darker colored shirt then you need (DTG printer that prints white ink) if you plan on printing these on lighter color shirts you maybe able to find a DTG printer that prints white/light color shirts only... 

Brother Printers (don't print dark shirts only white/light color shirts)

Epson Printers (some print white only like Brother, but others print dark shirts)

so .. it will depend what type of shirts you are looking to print on..


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> ok, if you are planning on printing these on darker colored shirt then you need (DTG printer that prints white ink) if you plan on printing these on lighter color shirts you maybe able to find a DTG printer that prints white/light color shirts only...
> 
> Brother Printers (don't print dark shirts only white/light color shirts)
> 
> ...


 
The shirt colors are all definitely light at this point. White, soft pinks, yellow, cream.

No dark shirts. The issue I am having is that my highlights and white areas of the design are not showing up and are not clear. With those that can't print white ink, I noticed that the designs look the best only on WHITE shirts. Having to always print on white shirts is a problem.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

TootsieRoll said:


> The shirt colors are all definitely light at this point. White, soft pinks, yellow, cream.
> 
> No dark shirts. The issue I am having is that my highlights and white areas of the design are not showing up and are not clear. With those that can't print white ink, I noticed that the designs look the best only on WHITE shirts. Having to always print on white shirts is a problem.


Light or dark, a white underbase needs to be applied to have the highlight areas pop out. (Except on the white shirts as you pointed out..) Yes, you need someone that can print white ink. 

FYI, you're going to have to send your file to someone at some point, most DTG printers require the file to determine ink costs and give you a proper quote. Don't be so paranoid, legit DTG companies have no interest in stealing customer art..

Having said that, is there a reason they have to be in LA? Are you trying to avoid shipping costs?

Slightly off topic, but this is exactly the reason I have a problem with the major POD sites, any white areas are ignored and end up the color of the shirt. (If it's a light shirt such as yellow, blue, etc.)


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Send me the file.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

then that issue is cleared.. 

I would recruit Brother printers because this is their specialty. 

I am sure Kornit , as well. I forwarded this post to a Brother printer and he will get on here soon.

if not email him [email protected]

Affordable Printing Company- T-shirts, Banners, Posters, Canvas, Fine Art

I understand he is not in the LA area but he may know someone closer to you or you can work with him.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We have videos and images of past work online for the viewing. But without letting somebody take a crack at it you don't have many options.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree..If you have or want a CONFIDENTIALITY AGREEMENT you can them sign it so that you aren't so paranoid about your designs.. remember you are on a public forum looking for help. 

So we are gonna need more than just a small description of what you need ... see how many questions we had to ask to get what you need and point you in the right direction. I know you are new but some of us are just trying to help.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We can print on either Lights or darks. When ever your ready hit us up. Until then wish you the best.


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

chobay said:


> Light or dark, a white underbase needs to be applied to have the highlight areas pop out. (Except on the white shirts as you pointed out..) Yes, you need someone that can print white ink.
> 
> FYI, you're going to have to send your file to someone at some point, most DTG printers require the file to determine ink costs and give you a proper quote. *Don't be so paranoid, legit DTG companies have no interest in stealing customer art..*
> 
> ...


Hun I'm not paranoid about sending my design to a person I KNOW is a DTG printer. I will not however blindley send my designs across a message board. Nothing personal to anyone and I appreciate everyones input.

Well I would prefer LA so that I can see what it is I am working with. It is definitely easier to get samples from printers in your own city. 

Yes! the white areas are ignored, which can wash out certain areas of my designs.


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

WholesalePrint said:


> Send me the file.


I take it you do white ink? Might you tell me your name so that I may direct my email to you?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

its part of signature..
*
The All NEW* www.wholesaledigitalprint.com *The Best Prices in Contract DTG Printing.*


also, didn't want them sent across the public forum I wanted them sent to me in an email cause I understand that its a public forum. I agree finding someone local would be beneficial for you..

post in referrals and recommendations of the forum..


----------



## broidery (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a "child board?" What is that? I should be the President of the Child Board!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Did my post get removed?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No, I just don't think she realized your website was part of your signature which matched your user name.. 

I know its confusing.. lol..


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

TootsieRoll said:


> The shirt colors are all definitely light at this point. White, soft pinks, yellow, cream.
> 
> No dark shirts. The issue I am having is that my highlights and white areas of the design are not showing up and are not clear. With those that can't print white ink, I noticed that the designs look the best only on WHITE shirts. Having to always print on white shirts is a problem.


Sometimes it's necessary to apply a light under base even on light colored shirts to produce the shading and highlights.


----------



## TootsieRoll (Mar 29, 2010)

@Wholesale print are you in Los Angeles?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope East Coast but with Priority Shipping that doesn't really matter any more does it?


----------



## rramirez (Oct 28, 2008)

TootsieRoll, i can help you out send me a PM and ill forward shops in Los Angeles County with brothers both light and dark.


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, we're in New York State and Canada and have lots of experience with printing white. We've also printed for forum members before with great results.
Cheers!
-b
LaMerch.com, Canada's best band merch printer


----------

